# How to replace WHITE HSC 5 fork on Look 585



## tsniu (Jul 5, 2007)

I had an unfortunate accident with a camper pickup that lurched out of a driveway in front of me, taking out my bike and snapping the fork.

It is the pro-team white version of the 585 with the white fork. I called Look USA and they were very communicative but they basically said that Look does NOT stock the various color schemes for this fork (or I guess any of the Look models) and that they only had the generic black carbon version of the HSC 5 that you can buy from various places.

What are my options to secure a white fork? Do I need to buy the black one and have someone paint it? Anyone gone through this experience?

Looking for some guidance though it may all be academic since one shop says the frame should also be replaced.

Thanks!


----------

